# The Cut Starts Here: Pepper



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

New name, new journal 

Took my digital photos from 2/15 and compared them to 3/15 and saw some really good progress. My gut is going away, as are my love handles. Pants are baggy and there is clearly more definition in my chest and arms.

Thanks to everyone on this site. Several of you were directly helpful, many of you indirectly helpful as I read your comments in other threads.

Journaling helps me, so I will restart it.

All comments appreciated!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

Diet, Sunday 3/16
Weight: 310 lbs

Meal 1:
2 whole boiled eggs
4 egg whites
1 BJs frozen chick breast
Cals: 435 - 23g fat, 6 g carbs, 49 g protein

Meal 2:
Pro Complex 
EFA tablets
cals: 300 - 6 fat, 4 carb, 56 protein

Meal 3: (PWO shake)
Simple Whey
173 cals, 3 g fat, 5 g carb, 32 g protein

Meal 4: (OK, this one is too much, post workout, did deads)
8 oz lean, white, turkey
2 servings Newmans BV
fat free cheese
2 cups spinach
cals: 633 - 25 g fat, 14 g carb, 84 g protein


Meal 5:
6 oz lean ground taco beef
fat free cheese
1 cup spinach
texas peete
cals: 550 - 31 g fat, 7 g carbs, 57 g protein


Meal 6:
1 adkins cinnimon bar - weekend cheat...hadn't had one in a month
1 PM Protein (GNC)
374 cals - 11 fat, 19 carbs, 55 protein

total:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2465    
Fat: 99  890  37% 
  Sat: 31  279  12% 
  Poly: 6  55  2% 
  Mono: 21  190  8% 
Carbs: 54  175  7% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 332  1329  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2003)

Why the name change?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

Sunday 3/16 workout

Deads
135 x 12, 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 315 x 2 (really, 1.5)

Hammer Lever Incline Row
45 x 10 wide, 45 x 10 narrow
70 x 10 wide, 70 x 10 narrow
90 x 10 wide, 90 x 10 narrow

Hammer Row 3 sets, last set with 4 plates
Hamer Seated Row 4 plates to failure
Hammer High Row 4 plates, 2 sets to failure

(didn't write down the detail, my bad)

Cable Pull Downs 140 x 12

Not a stellar workout, but not bad for Sunday. Monday is chest.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Why the name change?



I signed up with no intention of ever posting, thought I should post under my name. Prince was nice enough to change it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

*Monday 3/17*

Meal 1:
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
that's it, not good
134 cals,  7 fat,  2 carb, 14 protein

Meal 2
4 oz turkey breast (white)
1 cup spinach
1 whole egg
1 serving New. BV
ff cheese
1 cup raw broc.
465 cals, 26 fat, 13 carb, 44 protein

Meal 3
2 tablespoon Natty PB
1 LARGE pouch pink salmon
410 cals, 22 fat, 6 carb, 44 protein

Meal 4
Low Carb Lean body w/ 1 tablespoon flax
440 cals, 16 fat, 12 carb, 42 protein

Meal 5 (pre workout)
1 large pouch pink salmon
little mustard
ff cheese
pro complex vanilla
cals: 500, 10 fat, 5 carb, 95 protein

Meal 6
1 GNC PM Protein shake
190 cals, 2 fat, 2 carb, 40 protein


```
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2222    
Fat: 85  768  35% 
  Sat: 24  220  10% 
  Poly: 14  127  6% 
  Mono: 11  103  5% 
Carbs: 45  164  8% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 311  1244  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%
```


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Pepper...welcome to the CSH...be aware there are some rules about skimpy breakfasts   And the need for periodic skinfolds 

(you may want to read some of the informative CSH threads)

More later 

DP


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

DP,

I have been thinking long and hard about the skin folds. I think I am almost ready to do it. I really want to know my BF%. However, I have been so overweight that I can't bring myself to do it.

Having trimmed up a bit here in the last 6 weeks, I may be ready to do it. I have even taken steps to find out where I can have it done.

Now that the photos are showing progress, I wish i had a good beginning BF% number, but....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2003)

Diet for the day edited in above...workout....

10 min cardio (brisk walk)

Flat Bench
warmup sets
225 lbs x 20 reps

Frontals followed by Laterals
20 x 15
25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 5

DB Sholder press
35 x 20

Hammer Behind Neck Press
90 x 15
140 x 10
180 x 5
220 x 1
180 x 3

DB Should Press followed by curls:
40 x 15
45 x 10
50 x 5

Tricep Pushdown
8 x 15
10 x 10
12 x 8
14 x 3

Close-grip BP
95 x 15
135 x 10
135 x 10

Curls (BP bar)
135 x 10

not well organized but effort/intensity was good.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

Pepper - Your numbers are all over the board.  You have one meal with no fat in it and then another with WAYYYYY too much fat.  You should really split your P/C/F evenly throughout all your meals for the day.  Just a bit of advice.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Jodi. I'll pay attention to that.  I am still having a little difficultly planning the meals. In other words, I log in to fitday historical information and often learn then and there that I have deviated unknowingly.

Another problem is salad dressing. W/O the meal tends to have too little fat, with it, too much.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2003)

*Meals 3/18*

will update throughout the day....
Meal 1
2/3 cup oatmeal (old fashioned)
1 scoop protein powder
1 tablespoon NPB
cals: 327, fat 11, carb 21, protein 36

Meal 2
Low Carb Lean Body
1/2 tablespoon flax
cals 290, fat 9, carb 12, protein 42

Meal 3:
2 BJ's Mesquite chicken breast
1 1/2 cup broccoli
1/2 serving simply whey
2 slice ff cheese
cals 418, fat 15, carbs 13, protein 59

Meal 4:
2 lean hamburger patties - small
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 serving simply whey
cals 450, 20 fat, 24 carb, 42 protein

Meal 5:
4 oz chicken breast stips 
1 cup spinach
5 egg whites
1 serving Newmans OO&V
ff cheese and sprinkle of sunflower seeds

492 cals, 27 fat, 9 carb, 52 protein

Meal 6:
4 egg whites
1 tablespoon Nat PB
GNC PM Protein shake
cals 356, fat 10, carb 6, protein 59


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Thanks Jodi. I'll pay attention to that.  I am still having a little difficultly planning the meals. In other words, I log in to fitday historical information and often learn then and there that I have deviated unknowingly.
> 
> Another problem is salad dressing. W/O the meal tends to have too little fat, with it, too much.
> ...



There are L/F and L/C ones....Walden Farms are not good, but I'll get you a name 


DP


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2003)

*Summary of Diet 3/18*

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2334    
Fat: 91  818  36% 
  Sat: 20  176  8% 
  Poly: 10  94  4% 
  Mono: 11  102  4% 
Carbs: 87  306  13% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 289  1155  51%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There are L/F and L/C ones....Walden Farms are not good, but I'll get you a name
> 
> 
> DP



Try Follow your Heart, L/F Ranch  

DP


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2003)

*Meals 3/19*

Meal 1:
1 serving pro complex
1 tablespoon heavy cream
2 egg whites
396 cals, 13 fat, 6 carb, 63 protein

(WORKOUT - see below)

Meal 1 Part 2:
1.5 serving simply whey
173 cals, 3 fat, 5 carb, 32 protein

Meal 2:
4 oz lean ground beef
2 egg whites
1 slice ff cheese

347 cals, 18 fat (seems high, I rinsed the beef?), 3 carb, 40 protein

Meal 3:
9 chicken breast strips (Feathers - baked/no skin)
celery
481 cals, 10 fat, 0 carb, 92 protein

Meal 4:
1 pouch pink salmon (large)
1 chicken breast
2 slice ff cheese

400 cals, 14 fat, 13 carb, 62 protein

Meal 5
1 low carb lean body
EFA tablets
270 cals, 6 fat, 12 carb, 43 protein

Meal 6:
2 cups spinach leaves
4 oz ground beef (ex lean, rinsed)
3 oz tyson chicken breast strips
2 slice ff cheese
464 cals, 22 fat (again, fitday is high me thinks), 5 carb, 59 protein

Meal 7 (bedtime)
1 GNC PM Protein
190 cals, 2 fat, 2 carb, 40 protein


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2003)

*3/18 Workout Legs*

5 min cardio - walk/light job to warm up
Leg Press (plates x reps)
8 x 10
10 x 10
12 x 10
14 x 5 (30 sec rest) 14 x 5
16 x 4 (a little shallow)
10 x 20 (very deep)

Squats
135 x 15
185 x 12
225 x 10
(not a good day, completely exhausted...no more squating)

Hamstring
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 10
12 x 8

Calf Raises (standing - machine)
(plates x reps)
8 x 15
8 x 15
10 x 12
10 x 8

Leg Extensions
1 set...machine max
12 reps

Legs not particulary strong today, low carbs probably a big factor. I think I need a week of just cardio as I think I have hit a wall.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2003)

In my opinion a week of cardio doens't help when you hit a wall.   Have you carbed up at all?  You have been low carb dieting for quite some time now and you may need to give your metabolism a boost in the form of a refeed.  That usually helps when I hit a wall?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2003)

I am not certain but I think I remember, DP or w8 mentioning that you the fat content would come close to dropping in half if the ground meat was rinsed

IDF


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2003)

*Diet Totals 3/19*

Intentionally took my cals up today. After my workout and P-funks advice, thought I needed a few extra. 10 cals x body weight still is 3000 or above. Fat still a problem though I believe overstated somewhat by fitday.

Total:   2720    
Fat: 86  778  29% 
  Sat: 33  300  11% 
  Poly: 4  35  1% 
  Mono: 22  201  8% 
Carbs: 37  147  6% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 431  1722  65%


----------



## Britney (Mar 19, 2003)

OMG thats a lot of chicken/beef I thought MY grocery bills were high


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

*Diet 3/20*

Meal 1:
3 egg whites
4 EFA Total caps
1 Protein Diet Shake
303 cals, 10 fat, 4 carb, 47 protein

Meal 2:
2 BJs chicken breasts
4 egg whites
2 slice ff cheese

446 cals, 19 fat, 8 carb, 60 protein

Meal 3:
Brocolli and Cheese
pink salmon large pouch
2 slice ff cheese
470 cals, 15 fat, 27 carb, 53 protein

Meal 4:
8 oz chicken
slice reg. cheese
2 tblsp Newmans BV
2 Michelob Ultra Beers

Meal 5:
4 oz lean beef
1 slice reg. cheese
1 cup cauliflower
1 egg white

Meal 6:
PM Protein shake (GNC)


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2003)

*3/20 Diet Totals*

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2443    
Fat: 94  846  36% 
  Sat: 23  211  9% 
  Poly: 2  16  1% 
  Mono: 13  114  5% 
Carbs: 63  221  9% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 293  1174  49% 
Alcohol: 19  136  6%


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2003)

*Meals 3/21*

Meal 1:
pro complex
heavy cream
363 cals, 13 fat, 5 carb, 56 protein

**WORKOUT**

Meal 1, part 2 (Post workout)
simply whey
173 cals, 3 fat, 5 carb, 32 protein

Meal 2
9 baked chicken strips
2 french fries  

529 cals, 12 fat, 6 carb, 93 protein 

Meal 3:
low carb lean body
3 Mich Ultras (client brought me beer for his tax interview, what was I to do?!?)

Meals are screwed up today!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2003)

*3/21 Workout*

10 min cardio warmup
10 min abs

Flat Bench
135 x 15
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 6

Decline DB Press
45 x 15
50 x 12
55 x 10
60 x 8
65 x 6

PeckDeck
same as above, but trainer set pin

Incline DB Flye superset w/Incline DB press
35 x 15 x 15

Tricep Pushdown

Nose-busters into close grip BP
75 x 15 x 15
75 x 10 x 10

Flat Bench
225 to failure - 6 reps (failed on 7th)


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2003)

*Progress*

I am nervous about doing this b/c I still have a long way to go. However, I wanted to show you what ground I have covered with all of your help...Please comment, moreso on the 3/22 photo, the guy in the 2/9 photo is no longer with us


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2003)

*Meals 3/22*

Meal 1:
1.5 serving simply whey
1/2 cup oats
1/4 serving pro complex
311 cals, 5 fat, 19 carb, 49 protein

Meal 2
2 bjs chicken breast
2 slice ff cheese
natty pb
470 cal, 25 fat, 10 carb, 50 protein

Meal 3:
natty pb
large pouch of salmon
2 slice ff cheese 
420 cals, 18 fat, 8 carb, 50 protein

Meal 4:
1.5 serving Simply Whey
1 tablespoon flax oil
cals 293, fat 17, carb 5, protein 32

Meal 5
1 apple
4 oz chicken
1 slice ff cheese
315 cals, 6 fat, 35 carb, 33 protein

Meal 6:
chicken breast
t-bone steak
broccoli, steamed
742 cals, 34 fat, carb 5, 98 protein

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2544    
Fat: 105  944  38% 
  Sat: 28  248  10% 
  Poly: 12  111  4% 
  Mono: 17  157  6% 
Carbs: 82  279  11% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 313  1252  51% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Progress*



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I am nervous about doing this b/c I still have a long way to go. However, I wanted to show you what ground I have covered with all of your help...Please comment, moreso on the 3/22 photo, the guy in the 2/9 photo is no longer with us




WOW!   

Good job, you've made alot of progress.  You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Meals 3/22*



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Meal 1:
> 1.5 serving simply whey
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

That's awesome! Great progress


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

*Meals 3/23*

Meal 1:
Pro Complex
tablespoon flax
1 med. apple
462 cals, 16 fat, 25 carb, 55 protein

Meal 2
Atkins Bar (on the go, really only option)
cals 220, 11 fat, 22 carb (11 active), 18 protein

Meal 3
5 oz turkey breast
1 cup brocolli
EFA Tablets

276 cals, 8 fat, 5 carb, 44 protein
***WORKOUT***

Meal 4:
1.5 serving simply whey (immediale PWO)
2 oz lean beef (30 minutest later)
1 slice reg. cheese

329 cals, 18 fat, 5 carb,  53 protein


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2003)

Excellent, keep it up 


DP


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2003)

*Workout - 3/23*

Beautiful day here in SC, so wanted to get in and out. Moved at incredible pace,very little rest between sets:

Deadlift
185 x 15
235 x 12
285 x 8
305 x 3
305 x 2

Hammer overhead pull down
160 x 15
210 x 10

Incline Row
45 x 10 wide grip
45 x 10 narrow
70 x 10 wide
70 x 10 narrow
90 x 8 narrow
90 x 5 wide
45 x 10 superwide

Lever Seated Row
180 x 10
180 x 8

out to cut grass....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2003)

Meal 1:
1 cup oats
1 tablespoon flax oil
1 serving pro complex
680 cals. 22 fat, 58 carb, 65 protein

Meal 2:
lean turkey burger with ff cheese
1 large pouch of salmon with ff cheese
440 cals, 15 fat, 6 carb, 66 protein

EDIT - 
Guess I forgot to finish yesterday...here's the totals:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2416    
Fat: 80  719  31% 
  Sat: 19  173  7% 
  Poly: 31  275  12% 
  Mono: 15  138  6% 
Carbs: 87  317  13% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 330  1320  56% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2003)

*3/25 meals*

Meal 1:
Omlet: ff cheese, 3 eggs whites/1 whole, chicken
Protein Diet shake w/ flax
cals:674, 31   fat, 10 carb, 84  protein

Meal 2:
salmon + ff cheese
270 cals, 7 fat, 4 carb, 45 protein

Meal 3:
spinach salad w/ chicken, ff cheese
newmans BV
cashew butter (yum!)
473 cals, 31 fat, 23 carbs, 31 protein

Meal 4:
pro complex + flax
380 cals, 17 fat, 3 carb, 55 protein

Meal 5:
2 chicken breast
ff cheese
some ff Vinagrette dressing (not bad)
6 egg whites
513 cals, 24 fat, 8 carbs, 64 protein

Meal 6
PM Protein
190 c, 2 f, 2 c, 40 p

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2500    
Fat: 113  1019  41% 
  Sat: 27  242  10% 
  Poly: 21  186  8% 
  Mono: 22  201  8% 
Carbs: 49  172  7% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 319  1274  52%


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2003)

Nice pics, Way to go


----------



## Pepper (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Progress*



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I am nervous about doing this b/c I still have a long way to go. However, I wanted to show you what ground I have covered with all of your help...Please comment, moreso on the 3/22 photo, the guy in the 2/9 photo is no longer with us
> 
> 
> I guess you can see a little more progress. I'm getting there, slowly, but getting there. I think I have done well at retaining muscle. I swear I've added some in my legs.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2003)

*Still too much fat, but getting there!*


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2003)

looks like watever you are doing is working.....keep it up.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> looks like watever you are doing is working.....keep it up.




The good thing is that my strength is back. My max bench press is back over 400 now. For a while, I thought I'd never make it back.

My legs are getting really big from the squatting. I think I have added a good 5 lbs in leg muscle.

The weight loss has been so slow at time that I have almost gotten discouraged. However, every 3 weeks or so, something happens to encourage me.

I am still a lard-butt! I am stepping up the cardio to try to pick up the pace a LITTLE.


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Nice work.  You have come a long way.


----------

